# Jalapenos to start the day



## arnie (Oct 28, 2010)

While I’m lounging around the house with nothing to do I thought I’d give the smoker a workout.

The Misses was kind enough to pull the smoker out for me since I have a 5 pound weight restriction.

I’m starting out with some ripe jalapeños with a handful of habaneras thrown in for good luck.








Later on I’ll do some short ribs and hot wings.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Oct 28, 2010)

Out of curiosity, what are you going to do with those peppers once they are smoked?


----------



## arnie (Oct 28, 2010)

Probably mix them with a few smoked tomatoes and cream cheese and spread it on some fresh white bread


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Oct 28, 2010)

Sounds good to me.  Kind of like the old school pimento cheese spread. Hey.... there's an idea...

Looks great.


----------



## arnie (Oct 28, 2010)

I like it! They're good in about anything. they even zip up the old bottle of catsup


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Arnie said:


> Probably mix them with a few smoked tomatoes and cream cheese and spread it on some fresh white bread


What a great way to enjoy some fresh smoked chiles. You may be from Iowa, but yo've got SW taste buds.You're my kind of foodie. It's all good my friend.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 29, 2010)

That is one great idea!


----------



## distre (Oct 29, 2010)

Boy does that sound good. I'd like to start my day with peppers and use them as a night cap. I like me some peppers. Nice post.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes indeedy I would like to have some good ole homegrown peppers to smoke. I should have some soon with the seeds that I got from Richo. Now I can't wait to see the slasa and the kicked up ketchup, man is that gonna be good or what. Q-view please.


----------



## bigdog2084 (Oct 29, 2010)

sounds good.  how long do you smoke them for and at what temp?  thanks for the help.  i am new at smoking.


----------



## arnie (Oct 30, 2010)

This was one full rack of peppers. I smoked them for 3 and a half hours at 225⁰ with a hunk of hickory


----------



## arnie (Oct 30, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Yes indeedy I would like to have some good ole homegrown peppers to smoke. I should have some soon with the seeds that I got from Richo. Now I can't wait to see the slasa and the kicked up ketchup, man is that gonna be good or what. Q-view please.


They are good in salsa and really help the ketchup. Sorry I was in a hurry , I  baggied them and put them in the freezer without a picture


----------

